# Pes 2016 - Data uscita: 17 Settembre - Demo disponibile



## Lucocco Franfrescone (13 Agosto 2015)

Pes 2016, uscita 17 settembre per PS4, PS3, XboxOne, Xbox360
Demo disponibile da oggi per PS4 e PS3


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (13 Agosto 2015)

Io la sto scaricando, oggi postate le vostre impressioni
Ecco i dettagli della demo:

Squadre: Juve, Roma, Bayern Monaco, Corinthians, Palmerias, Brasile, Francia
3,1Gb PS4, 1,5GB PS3


----------



## mrsmit (13 Agosto 2015)

fatemi sapere com'è, sono un giocatore di fifa ma sono rimasto al 14, il 15 nemmeno l'ho comprato visto che praticamente cambiavano solo le rose.
vediamo se mi fate tornare la voglia di pes.


----------



## franck3211 (13 Agosto 2015)

mrsmit ha scritto:


> fatemi sapere com'è, sono un giocatore di fifa ma sono rimasto al 14, il 15 nemmeno l'ho comprato visto che praticamente cambiavano solo le rose.
> vediamo se mi fate tornare la voglia di pes.



idem pure io. Ho provato la demo, gameplay ottimo e ben ragionato, visi e fisici dei giocatori fantastici. Bisogna vedere come va l'online.


----------



## mrsmit (13 Agosto 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> idem pure io. Ho provato la demo, gameplay ottimo e ben ragionato, visi e fisici dei giocatori fantastici. Bisogna vedere come va l'online.



non gioco on line, ma ultimamente fifa è stucchevole, sempre uguale, solo piccole migliorie, nella carriera allenatore ci sono troppi bug, la rete mercato globale fa pena e la gestione della formazione è uguale a quella di tanti anni fa.


----------



## franck3211 (13 Agosto 2015)

mrsmit ha scritto:


> non gioco on line, ma ultimamente fifa è stucchevole, sempre uguale, solo piccole migliorie, nella carriera allenatore ci sono troppi bug, la rete mercato globale fa pena e la gestione della formazione è uguale a quella di tanti anni fa.



Se non giochi online, pes quest'anno mi sembra molto bello almeno offline.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (13 Agosto 2015)

Cioè è praticamente un gioco nuovo
Totalmente diverso rispetto all'anno scorso


----------



## franck3211 (13 Agosto 2015)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Cioè è praticamente un gioco nuovo
> Totalmente diverso rispetto all'anno scorso



Concordo che ti sembra?


----------



## O Animal (13 Agosto 2015)

Premetto che l'ultimo gioco di calcio che ho comprato è FIFA 13 e prima avevo avuto altri 3/4 FIFA e prima ancora una strage di Pes...

Il motivo per cui avevo cambiato a FIFA era per il maggior realismo. Fino al 2008/2009 era persino troppo realistico e quasi noioso da giocare, motivo per il quale continuavo a divertirmi con il mio amato Pes che mi garantiva un livello arcade senza eguali. 

Adesso mi pare che FIFA come giocabilita' generale si sia fermato al 2012/2013 e mi aspettavo un grande balzo di pes per recuperare i milioni di utenti persi ma provando oggi il gioco mi pare di ritrovare un ambiente ancora molto arcade ma prima di dare un giudizio definitivo aspetto FIFA 16 e qualche partita in più a Pes.

Note di colore sulla demo: peccato si giochi al Conad Stadium, sorprendente che le rose brasiliane siano più aggiornate delle italiane, spettacolare l'esultanza di Totti con il selfie...


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (13 Agosto 2015)

Come sospettavo su PS3 il gioco mi pare un PES 2015 2.0. Ma è anche ovvio sia così, ormai si punta solo alla current-gen.


----------



## Butcher (14 Agosto 2015)

Provata su PS3 e devo dire che mi ha fatto una buonissima prima impressione. La grafica in game fa ancora un po' pena (bordi dei calciatori pixelati) e ogni tanto ci sono ancora quegli odiosi scivoloni saponati. Però tutto sommato è migliorato molto, i movimenti più realistici e anche la fisica del pallone. Anche tatticamente mi sembra più realistico di FIFA.
Ha catturato la mia attenzione.


----------



## Giangy (14 Agosto 2015)

Stò scaricando la demo per Xbox One, vediamo come sarà...


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Agosto 2015)

Pes altro pianeta,da un po' anche, fifa è tutto un trick


----------



## Giangy (15 Agosto 2015)

Se solo PES avrebbe la licenza della Premier League... questo secondo me è il punto debole di PES, sarei già contento se ci sono le squadre principali più importanti della Premier, come Arsenal, Chelsea, Tottenham, Liverpool, Manchester City, Manchester United, e non London FC, o Manchester Blue, roba inventata, anzi niente


----------



## Shevchenko (15 Agosto 2015)

Ho provato la demo poco fa. Non credo d'aver mai giocato ad un gioco di calcio così schifoso.


----------



## Giangy (15 Agosto 2015)

Provata la demo per Xbox One, prime impressioni, giocabilità mi sembra identica all'anno scorso, grafica leggermente migliorata, errore colosale, le maglie della Juventus, la prima è priva di scudetto tricolore, la seconda sponsor Jeep sbagliato, nella seconda maglia rosa è senza rettangolo nero, detto questo aspetto la demo di Fifa 16, e poi deciderò chi prendere quest'anno


----------



## Ma che ooh (15 Agosto 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ho provato la demo poco fa. Non credo d'aver mai giocato ad un gioco di calcio così schifoso.



. Stesse impressioni


----------



## hiei87 (15 Agosto 2015)

Provato la demo per ps4. Più o meno mi è parso lo stesso gioco dell'anno scorso, con una grafica leggermente migliorata (e lì non gli si può dire niente), e delle animazioni un poì più fluide.
Come l'anno scorso, mi è parso troppo facile. In 3 partite (5 minuti per tempo, livello superstar) non ho subito un gol. Una, con la Roma contro il Corinthians, l'ho vinta 8 a 0...


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (15 Settembre 2015)

Ecco i primi voti internazionali per PES 2016, nuovo capitolo calcistico di Konami:
GamesRadar+ - 9
Gamespot - 9
Hobby Consolas - 8.8
Meristation - 8.5
IGN Spain - 8.5
XGN - 8.5
Gameblog.fr - 8
Videogamer – “Il miglior gioco di calcio di tutti i tempi”


----------



## er piscio de gatto (15 Settembre 2015)

Provato.

A me non è piaciuto nemmeno un po'. Sono molto critico con FIFA perché è un altro gioco orrendo che compro solo per il Pro Club, ma PES è ancora sotto.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (15 Settembre 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Provato.
> 
> A me non è piaciuto nemmeno un po'. Sono molto critico con FIFA perché è un altro gioco orrendo che compro solo per il Pro Club, ma PES è ancora sotto.



La Demo era una build vecchia


----------



## er piscio de gatto (15 Settembre 2015)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> La Demo era una build vecchia



I difetti che ci sono non si sistemano certo con una build più nuova. 

Sia PES che FIFA dovrebbero ripartire da zero, ormai sono troppo legati ai vecchi giochi e continuano a sviluppare su vecchi codici e dinamiche di gioco che non c'entrano più nulla


----------



## juventino (15 Settembre 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> I difetti che ci sono non si sistemano certo con una build più nuova.
> 
> Sia PES che FIFA dovrebbero ripartire da zero, ormai sono troppo legati ai vecchi giochi e continuano a sviluppare su vecchi codici e dinamiche di gioco che non c'entrano più nulla



Quoto tutto. Nessuno dei due vale assolutamente 70 euro.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (15 Settembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Quoto tutto. Nessuno dei due vale assolutamente 70 euro.



Ah su questo mi trovate d'accordo. Io ho preso PES 2015 l'anno scorso e me lo sono aggiornato tutto per bene alla stagione 2016 (grazie anche a patch varie in giro), perchè non vale la pena spendere anche 50 euro per un update. E poi si gonfiano dicendo "è cambiato tutto qua, è cambiato tutto là...".


----------

